# 01991 with 62311



## Alisha Lemmons (Nov 3, 2008)

Does 01991 have to be billed with time?


----------



## enancy79 (Nov 4, 2008)

The 01991 code is considered an anesthesia code since the anesthesia professional is administering the sedation while another practiioner performs the injection.  It would to be filed with the amount of time spent with the patient as with other anesthesia codes.


----------

